# Basic Skyline Service Items Question?



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey folks...

Do you know if any other model Nissan, ie: 300zx, carries similar service parts to that of an 1990 R32 Skyline, with an RB20 engine?
Let's say i was doing an oil change, is the Skyline Oil Filter unique or is it the same as that of any other Nissan Model?

I called my local Nissan Dealer here in Santa Monica, and the guy that answered the phone had zero interest in trying to help me, so i'm curious if anyone out there has the faintest idea whether i can get certain items off the shelf or if i need to get them from some mail order company out of Japan?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

check the bottom of this page for some part #'s: http://rbmotoring.com/mods.html


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey, thanks for that


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

The Nissan prt. # A5208-H8904 is suitable for R32-R34 GTR and R32-R33GTS also R34GTt.
There used to be a site www.skylinegts.co.uk but just checked it and found nothing. Could also try www.meggala.com if you can't get info from that site you wont find it anywhere.
Try a cross reference on this Nippon Micro Filters T3148 which I use on mine.
And just for you M check www.rb20det.com


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I used to use a 15208-H8990 filter in my 1991 RB20DET, until they changed it and it became a 15208-T54S0.
Brake pads from a 300ZX TT will fit if you have the 4-pot front/2-pot rear calipers of the M-Spec version.
Air filter - I have a Nissan panel filter in there, but I'd just replace it with a cone type - the adapter from the 300ZX should fit the AFM.
The timing belt is Skyline specific, I believe. So is the water pump (though a Holden one can apparently work, but we have no Holdens here).
The fuel filter is a generic Nissan EFI fuel filter, but you can probably get one of those fancy billet alloy ones.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Great... Thanks for that info.

I changed the Oil, over the weekend, with Syntec 10w/30 from Castrol, and a generic Filter from Fram that worked perfectly. Also i changed the stock air filter box with a K&N model, although will use that for now until i get a HKS honeycomb one. I just need to get spark plugs and probably new wires to finish the job off.
Anyone recommend a good Spark plug that is worth while spending money on? I was quoted something like $19 per plug for NGK Iridium, is that worth while?

Also, what about wheels : I want to get some 18" rims, but of course, i go into local wheel places and mention Skyline and a big blank is drawn as to what off-set they are running on. Are all Nissan wheel 5 stud off-sets the same, or does the Skyline have it's own unique setup? I'd imagine them being the same as a 300ZX perhaps, but can anyone clarify that?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know about GTS-T but I just ordered 18" wheels for my GT-R. 18x9, 5x114.3 with +22 offset.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Check out this site - http://www.meggala.com/wheelsoffsets.htm.
It has all the standard wheel sizes and offsets. The main site is http://www.meggala.com/main.htm. Lots of info there.

As far as I know the 300ZX TT wheels fit the R32, as the suspension is mostly the same. Z's have bigger rear wheels, though, probably because of all that fat....


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Sami said:


> *I don't know about GTS-T but I just ordered 18" wheels for my GT-R. 18x9, 5x114.3 with +22 offset. *


sami, what'd you get? i ordered my 17x9 +22 Volk GT-C's (face 1) in gold with silver lip a couple weeks back. Mackin told Discount Tire it would be 60-90 days before they arrive. OUCH!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

1990BNR32 said:


> *sami, what'd you get? i ordered my 17x9 +22 Volk GT-C's (face 1) in gold with silver lip a couple weeks back. Mackin told Discount Tire it would be 60-90 days before they arrive. OUCH! *


Volk TE-37, bronze. Decided to go with 18" since I'm putting in new brakes. Hoping to fit 380mm discs in the front...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

As far as oil filters the filter for the GA16 or SR20 will work actually its the same.The plugs are NGK Double Platinum which was designed for cars with a distributorless ignition. I use PFR5A11 which is close to the ones used in the Maxima for the same period PFR6B-11. 
Here's where I buy my plugs 
http://sparkplugs.com/results_app.asp?productTypeID=1&AAIA=1211320


BTW I only recommend NGK plugs.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey Sami , MrH might be interested in your old front brakes if you are changing the lot, calipers and rotors. P.M. him see if he is interested.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

I've ordered a set of those plugs... Thanks for link Infrared! 
How is Barbados for Skylines then... I see you and Carlito are from the same island? 
What's the story with having the Skylines there... do you have to legalise them or can you pull them off the boat and drive straight away?
Interesting stuff


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Straight off the boat  I was driving mine fully registered and insured the day after I got it off the dock.

Of course, there is a downside. To get it off the dock I had to pay the Government twice what the car cost me (yep, 200% import duty  )

There are quite a few around here, mostly GTS non-turbo models, a few R32 and R33 turbos and I think there is only one R32 GTR, which is primarily a drag car. On a whole, though, people seem to prefer Subaru WRX's and Mitsu Evo's - there are tons of them around. Nothing beats Skyline notoriety, though - every time I go to collect my son from school I hear schoolboys whisper to each other "Look! A Skyline!"


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

That's Superb Carlito...
I can see why there aren't many GTR's there if you have to pay 200% duty on import ot the government... That's insane!
What about ownership of the car... once you have it, do you have massive insurance costs per year, hence why most people run about in None-turbos?

I remember the one day i had a chance to run against a WRX in my simple R32 with the RB20 Turbo motor... I killed it!! My car stock with only a HKS exhaust upgrade left the Subaru in the dust. I know his had a few mods cause i could here the Dump valve blasting away behind me when we pulled off!
I have an R33 and another R32 both with RB25's in them, will get them legal in the US then sell them to get a GTR R33 i think.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Most are non-turbo because the few secondhand dealers that brought them in all went for 4-door non-turbo cars. I imported mine myself and it was the first turbo Skyline in the island. There will probably not be many more imported as the Government has recently prohibited importation of cars older than 4 years, so unless I can get my hands on a R34 GT-T soon, I'll have to keep mine forever! Not sure if I want one of the new V6 engined ones - I like the RB. But I'm afraid my dream of a R32 GTR is dead 

My insurance isn't bad, as I'm way over 25 with a good history. Some folks get charged huge amounts, though, especially for turbo cars.


----------

